# La spaziale mini - noisy pump no water flowing



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I was all ready to make an espresso and ran a warming flush the pump became very loud and no water came out. I got a small dribble of water on the next few attempts but now nothing.

Any ideas what to try or look at?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Plumbed or tank?

Try turning off the machine and letting it cool. It could be an air block.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Tank. I've left overnight and tried again with no success.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I've fixed it, checked and rechecked tank fitting that wasn't quite right and we're back in business.


----------

